
Database-agnostic querying is unavoidable at scale - obi1kenobi
https://blog.kensho.com/database-agnostic-querying-is-unavoidable-at-scale-18895f6df2f0
======
obi1kenobi
OP/post author here -- happy to chat about this if anyone is curious to learn
more or has questions.

